

Facebook now worth less than what Microsoft offered for Yahoo in 2008 - neya
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/02/facebook-drops-below-20-worth-less-than-what-msft-offered-for-yahoo-in-2008/

======
cfinke
Why is that significant? Is there going to be a story every time the stock
price changes about which historical company Facebook is now worth more or
less than?

~~~
neya
Maybe because they are valued less than Yahoo, which is a bad state for a
company like Facebook to be in? Especially when they opened up with so much
hype surrounding them..

~~~
r00fus
They aren't worth less than yahoo, they're worth 2x as much ($42B vs $19B) as
of the current moment.

Yahoo is worth much less now than Microsoft offered for them in 2008, so this
comparison is just your average TC troll title.

